
The Polite Type – Automatically replacing hurtful words with more inclusive ones - tapland
https://www.thepolitetype.com/
======
Phithagoras
Good try, three problems. 1) non-aggressive uses of potentially hurtful words
will be modified and annoy people. i.e. 'bitchin' as in "cool", "dope", or
"rad". i.e "hoe" as in "garden hoe" (not the sexually attractive gardener)

2)You're missing some nasty words. i.e. "chug" : An _extremely_ offensive term
for First Nations people in Western Canada. Every local area has its own
variations on things. Even if you were to figure them all out, languages
evolve constantly.

3) phonetic varients aren't yet replaced. i.e. feggit,f0k,

------
tapland
Disclosure: I work in another part of the organization. Not sure which of the
pre-merger parts was working on this, but I thought the technical aspect was
interesting and the function suitable for ethical discussion.

